# Utahn's losing interest?



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, here we are just a couple days out from the general turkey hunt in Utah and frankly I see very little interest in the hunt. Turkey hunting is huge all around the country, so I know that it isn't the sport that's failing, so what is it about Utonians that is driving them away from the sport? We have adequate numbers of birds, plenty of opportunity...so why is it that hunter numbers are declining year after year? Are turkeys just so much harder to get than elk or deer??...is it that there is no tradition to turkey hunting in Utah??...or maybe there just isn't enough fist-pump opportunity with a mere turkey...what do you all think, or...as I suspect, do you just not give a shouit.:smile:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't speak to anyone else's feelings, but I'm looking forward to Monday! Couple the turkeys with the fact that the morels are starting to pop up in the area I hunt birds, and it should be a great day!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

This?...









or this?....









Turkey hunting is something to do while I wait for draw results. That is why I have never tagged one. This is my year though. I can feel it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

If your judging interest off just this forum I'd say that's an incomplete picture. 
But I wish UT wouldn't charge big game amounts for a Turkey tag. I always get one but do hear folks saying it's not worth it and they'll just go buy a butterball.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I wouldn’t say they are losing interest. Look at how hard it’s getting to draw a LE permit. I didn’t draw with 3 points and my wife didn’t draw with 4.

Utah turkeys are pretty unique to hunt. Most winter on private ground that many don’t have access to. The ones that winter on public are usually behind a locked access gate that requires miles of walking to get into where the birds are on opening day. They aren’t spread out evenly like they are in other places. They usually bunch up in little pockets and if you aren’t familiar with the locations of these pockets, it’s easy to become discouraged pretty quick. There isn’t much tradition to hunting turkeys here either. Most guys with tags have no clue how to hunt them cuz no one has ever shown them how. Their dads or grandparents never took them as a kid and taught them how to locate them are places to go. It’s pretty hard starting from nothing, especially if you don’t have experience hunting similar animals like elk.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

mtnrunner260 said:


> If your judging interest off just this forum I'd say that's an incomplete picture.
> But I wish UT wouldn't charge big game amounts for a Turkey tag. I always get one but do hear folks saying it's not worth it and they'll just go buy a butterball.


If that is the case then why not just go buy a 1/2 or a whole beef instead of going deer or elk hunting.

Most western states charge big game prices for turkey tags.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

mtnrunner260 said:


> If your judging interest off just this forum I'd say that's an incomplete picture.
> But I wish UT wouldn't charge big game amounts for a Turkey tag. I always get one but do hear folks saying it's not worth it and they'll just go buy a butterball.


I'm curious what big game permit you can buy for $35... that price is more than affordable to any hunter. Especially the one cruising around in a $30,000 truck that costs $60+ to fill up every 3 days.

Everyone always wants something for nothing...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, I understand, waiting for the draw results can be overwhelming and all consuming in ones life...I can hear it all now..."honey, why don't we slip up stairs and mess around a bit while you are waiting for the draw results"..."what, are you crazy, not a chance, I am sittin right here intill them dang results are in":smile:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I got completely turned off from Turkey Hunting watching how other hunters behaved.

There was no decoying, no calling. 

I repeatedly watched, on several occasions, 10'ish guys pushing through areas with ambush shooters on the other end jump shooting birds. It looked like rather boring pheasant hunting.

Kindof lame. I've had zero interest to hunt turkeys since then.


-DallanC


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Alot of the turkeys hang out on private land and the public land this year in southern area was very crowded


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Im going for number 15.....
But ya,
Ive noticed a lot less hunting pressure.......
I LOVE IT!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I love hunting turkeys in Utah, but my wife and I keep having babies in April and May. Including this year. So once again no tag for me. But I love it!!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Price is too high for a bird that is earning a reputation as a pest.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I didn't grew up around Turkey hunting, i think my first hunt was probably 12 years ago as i went with a buddy on a guided hunt in Kansas that we won at the local RMEF banquet. Ever since then i have been hooked on it, been to Kansas two more times and hunted my home town in Colorado every year and now twice here in Utah. I will say it is not near as exciting as the midwest where there are birds gobbling in your face almost every day but when i hear that gobble off in the distance it just pumps me up! I think its just a tradition thing for most people, nobody in their families have ever done it so its not part of their culture. I know a few hunters that just shrug their shoulders when i tell them how excited i am for turkey season. Thats just fine with me, i enjoy the peace and quite out in the woods and the challenge of calling that big Tom into range.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Well, here we are just a couple days out from the general turkey hunt in Utah and frankly I see very little interest in the hunt. Turkey hunting is huge all around the country, so I know that it isn't the sport that's failing, so what is it about Utonians that is driving them away from the sport? We have adequate numbers of birds, plenty of opportunity...so why is it that hunter numbers are declining year after year? Are turkeys just so much harder to get than elk or deer??...is it that there is no tradition to turkey hunting in Utah??...or maybe there just isn't enough fist-pump opportunity with a mere turkey...what do you all think, or...as I suspect, do you just not give a shouit.:smile:


Turkeys: buy a tag and go hunting.

vs.

Big game: draw odds, bonus points, age objectives, buck-to-doe ratios, population objectives, management plans, RAC and board meetings, weapon types, depredation, disease, winterkill, etc, etc, etc.

I think that's why turkey hunting doesn't get discussed much on the forum. It's just not complicated enough.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm doing my part to pass on the tradition...









We had a tom 60 yards away through the brush and 3 hens in front of us this morning. Couldn't get him to come in. She is having a blast!

I am lucky enough to have a FIL that took me turkey hunting 5 years ago and I have gotten 3 birds so far and I was able to help me wife get one last year. He shot a nice Tom on the LE hunt this year. I actually look forward the the turkey hunt the same as opening archery for deer now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Whining about a paying $35 for a turkey tag...seriously? Been to a movie lately...out to dinner...even lunch? Good hell...I get a hell of a lot of entertainment and bang for my buck hunting turkeys to happily spend the money.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

gdog said:


> Whining about a paying $35 for a turkey tag...seriously? Been to a movie lately...out to dinner...even lunch? Good hell...I get a hell of a lot of entertainment and bang for my buck hunting turkeys to happily spend the money.


Amen. Movie, popcorn, and a drink for a date = 1 truck payment.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Never hunted turkeys before, this year will be the first. Been seeing them everywhere for a few years now and I can't take it any longer. It seems when I was younger they were like a ghost to hunters in Utah. A few guys in my neighborhood would travel around and talk about how difficult they were to find and hunt in our state. They definitely seem to be doing better and better population wise. Heck, guys in Cache County would probably pay you to get them off their property. I'll see what I can do to get into the turkey hunting life, sounds great to me. 

Question is, what's the best recipe after he takes a dirt nap?


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Big Game Hunting > Turkey Hunting. 

I will be out there monday morning... hope everyone else loses interest over the weekend...


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah, and elsewhere on the Internets, I hear there's a sharp decline in hunters in general;and yet for the last few years, I've noticed more and more of hunters. 



Honestly, I've tried talking some of my inlaws into turkey hunting, but here's what I've learned from sunday family dinners:


- Just about everyone I know, doesn't have time for another season. Either from work, or family commitments. As things are already, the big game hunts are an annual sabbatical, and their wives let them go whole hog on it as it allows for a big family campout. Any more hunting, (when combined with the usual scouting and tree stand maintenance) and the wives start getting upset.


- Meat. Turkey's don't provide enough meat. Everyone I know, half the reason to go out, is to put meat in the freezer. Their scale on risk vs reward, is based on the Elk hunt. If they have to put in as much , or almost as much effort into something that will only provide one dinner, as compared to several dinners, they start losing interest.


- Having to learn and work a new area. Where my inlaws hunt, they know the area backwards, sideways, and upside down. Where the choke points are, where the watering holes are, they've worked and hunted this area for YEARS. Decades maybe. The idea of having to learn and work a new area, i think throws them off a little. How much it throws them off, I don't know, but I get that impression.


- Learning a new game animal. The usual response I get is, "yeah , sure I'll go with you, just as soon as you figure everything out". In other words, they'd want a guided hunt with some measure of success, because they don't know diddly squat about turkey hunting. It's a whole new thing, and it comes back to time commitment away from family and work. Personally, I'm not about to promise ANYONE that they'll see a Turkey with me. Sometimes i get lucky, most of the time I don't. The only promise I have made, is an excuse to wear your hunting clothes, and a nice spring hike toting a shotgun. That's it, and that doesn't quite sell turkey hunting. As things are, I am no expert, but I am self taught. Nobody in my immediate family, nor anyone that I'm aware of in my extended family, do any turkey hunting, so what little I know, I've had to learn the best I can on my own.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll be after my 8th bird (in a row) I'm hunting Monday - Sunday and i'll be using my bow for the first few days.

IF, hunting is dropping off. Some could be due to the fact that people arent successful at harvesting them so they throw in the towel too soon.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's my number 1 on the hit list.
Took this pic yestetday.
Saw 11 Toms in 30 mins...!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> Yeah, I understand, waiting for the draw results can be overwhelming and all consuming in ones life...I can hear it all now..."honey, why don't we slip up stairs and mess around a bit while you are waiting for the draw results"..."what, are you crazy, not a chance, I am sittin right here intill them dang results are in":smile:


Ah??? I wouldn't go that far! But a turkey...ya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey BP.......
One passed up is one u never get back !!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

sheepassassin said:


> I wouldn't say they are losing interest. Look at how hard it's getting to draw a LE permit. I didn't draw with 3 points and my wife didn't draw with 4.
> 
> Utah turkeys are pretty unique to hunt. Most winter on private ground that many don't have access to. The ones that winter on public are usually behind a locked access gate that requires miles of walking to get into where the birds are on opening day. They aren't spread out evenly like they are in other places. They usually bunch up in little pockets and if you aren't familiar with the locations of these pockets, it's easy to become discouraged pretty quick. There isn't much tradition to hunting turkeys here either. Most guys with tags have no clue how to hunt them cuz no one has ever shown them how. Their dads or grandparents never took them as a kid and taught them how to locate them are places to go. It's pretty hard starting from nothing, especially if you don't have experience hunting similar animals like elk.


i've tired once and could have done better with more effort. the problem is that i only get so much time to devote to hunting and 20lb bird doesn't hold a candle to an elk. i was willing to put the effort into elk, deer and duck. now that my oldest kid is getting close to hunting age i may have the ability to hunt more often with him. if that's the case i may revisit turkey. until then, i'll settle for some tasty grouse with the bow.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

DallanC said:


> I got completely turned off from Turkey Hunting watching how other hunters behaved.
> 
> There was no decoying, no calling.
> 
> ...


This I think is getting close to the reason.

The allure of turkey hunting lies in how they are hunted.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hawglips said:


> This I think is getting close to the reason.
> 
> The allure of turkey hunting lies in how they are hunted.


What blows is we have family private property with lots of turkeys all summer but they dont come in until after the spring season ends, and leave before the fall hunt.

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I've debated for years and I'm still on the fence about this season. Shelling out $40 for that amount of meat is rough. The cost of hunting adds up fast and can be pretty discouraging for a beginner. 

It's tempting to get out this time of year though. Still intriguing but I have ended up with other obligations in May that have kept me away from commiting to the fees and experience.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

DallanC said:


> I got completely turned off from Turkey Hunting watching how other hunters behaved.
> 
> There was no decoying, no calling.
> 
> ...


I can understand how this would turn you off as to their methods, but why would this turn you off to hunting turkeys in general? There are more than a few whack jobs that make us all scratch our heads and wish that we could brain them at first opportunity, but that doesn't keep us from hunting the same species be it deer, elk, ducks, turkey, etc.

I do believe the tag fee is too high. $35 for a turkey? Right or wrong people equate that to a deer or elk tag and see how disproportionate the rewards are...strictly speaking of the meat, of course.

Here in OK, you have to have a license (same as UT and about the same fee) but tags are only $10 each - resident or non-resident. Of course NRs pay about triple the Res fee for their license, but the actual tag fee is the same and right about where it needs to be IMO.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For people that relate the tag fee to the amount of meat, you really need to add up all the cost for all of the animals that you chase. 

How about those pesky grouse, chuckars, waterfowl, doves, and any game bird. Surly none of them add up enough to what you spend, even with your small game license. 

Hunting turkeys is plain fun, forget about the cost because if you try to put a dollar amount on any hunting you will quickly sell your rifles and shotguns and just go to the store for chicken, beef, and pork.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Spring fishing.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Critter said:


> For people that relate the tag fee to the amount of meat, you really need to add up all the cost for all of the animals that you chase.
> 
> How about those pesky grouse, chuckars, waterfowl, doves, and any game bird. Surly none of them add up enough to what you spend, even with your small game license.
> 
> Hunting turkeys is plain fun, forget about the cost because if you try to put a dollar amount on any hunting you will quickly sell your rifles and shotguns and just go to the store for chicken, beef, and pork.


Well said, i could never associate my hunts with a dollar amount it is just too much fun to be out chasing quail, turkey, grouse etc. I only shot 9-10 quail this year but the hunts were worth every penny to me, especially the ones with my son. Heck i even paid for an out of state license to just hunt quail for 2 days in Arizona with my son.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I had an early LE permit and was only able to get out one day. My boy and I had a lot of fun trying to get some toms to come in but walked away empty handed. I wish I could go out and buy a general season tag....


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Makes Sense W2U you like fishing way more than hunting anyways.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

that was just it...poor planning on my part. I spent a good portion of my spring break at Powell fishing with my boys. Then, I spent the last few days of the hunt with my wife out of town.

Basically, I had to choose this year between hunting turkeys or going to Powell fishing with the boys. It was an easy choice!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm going for turkey #25, it's awesome I hunt them every year! I feel like this year has a lot of hype/interest. But I haven't been out yet. Most Turkey hunters hunt a day or two then go home.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Could have easily shot a Jake last night.
Had 2 at 25 yards.
Let them walk .


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'm going either tomorrow or Thurs morning and if unsuccessful there, will hunt Sat morning/early afternoon. The upcoming weekend is the last here in OK (month long season starting 4/6). I'll be trying for turkey #3. Shot a bearded hen the 2nd weekend and a tom last weekend. Another tom would round things out nicely 🙂


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

All I know is I am not losing interest, and I have got several friends into it. I just helped one of then get their first bird and you can tell he is hooked. It helps when you are surrounded by gobbling turkeys. 😁


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I am seeing fewer people this year than ever before. Most forest service gates are still closed and it is tough to get to the birds is my theory. I just about went down trying to cross a runoff swollen stream this morning at 5:00AM. Being by myself, it may not have ended well, but I was able to back out and find another crossing. The super loud crunchy snow cost me a bird at flydown, however, birds were hot this morning, gobbling at every little cluck and purr I made on my custom made copper pot for about 30 minutes. I made this call 3 years ago and was determined I was going to use one of my hand made calls this year. After another hunter moved through and shut them down, I closed the distance and put a nice tom down with the little 28ga. 9" beard, 17lbs, and total 46" length. It was cold, wet, and the hike out was brutal, but probably my favorite morning ever turkey hunting.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Critter said:


> For people that relate the tag fee to the amount of meat, you really need to add up all the cost for all of the animals that you chase.
> 
> How about those pesky grouse, chuckars, waterfowl, doves, and any game bird. Surly none of them add up enough to what you spend, even with your small game license.
> 
> Hunting turkeys is plain fun, forget about the cost because if you try to put a dollar amount on any hunting you will quickly sell your rifles and shotguns and just go to the store for chicken, beef, and pork.


I get the spirit of what you are saying but a $35 fee isn't small change for many of us. For grouse and pheasant I don't have any other cost that aren't also accrued while hunting turkey (and to be fair, everyone I speak to says I need camo for tureky which I don't for most other upland game).

For deer and elk, I think its also the potential benefit that drives the difference for me. The chance at 75-200 lbs of meat for $80 is just plain different than $35 for turkey. But to be fair, some of us, myself included, can't afford to hunt big game every year as well. Between the cost of the lottery, points, and tags we are driven out of the process. Hence why I tend to spend more time fishing and upland game hunting than anything else. The meat quantity may not add up to much in comparison to big game but I can get out and hunt 3-4 months of the year for no extra charge from the state. Keeps me in shape and outside.


----------



## tshuman01 (Jun 23, 2018)

Picked up this nice tom Monday morning. Called him into my decoys about 200 yards from the roost and had him on the ground by 6:30am! Great year, decent bird! 

His spurs were worn down from the rocks and the thick beard looks like it was frozen and broke off, but for my first Utah bird, I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

For me it’s the cost of the tag and the fact that around here most of them are on private ground. I see tons of them but nothing worth $30 and the hassle of begging for access.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> For me it's the cost of the tag and the fact that around here most of them are on private ground. I see tons of them but nothing worth $30 and the hassle of begging for access.


This ..... Particularly in northern Utah


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

To me, it's the cost of a boring, easy to walk right up to bird...I don't see the challenge, the fun, the excitement...for a bird. Just like ducks or geese. It's just not my cup of tea. Boring...


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I've only seen three hunters this week. I only started three years ago, and I'm hooked (still waiting to harvest my first bird). I think Utah is steeped in big game tradition.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

tuffluckdriller said:


> To me, it's the cost of a boring, easy to walk right up to bird...I don't see the challenge, the fun, the excitement...for a bird. Just like ducks or geese. It's just not my cup of tea. Boring...


Man, I wish I could find a bird I could walk right up to! I love the subterfuge of it all. Total concealment, calling back and forth, etc. It's the most challenging hunting I've done.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I killed bird #28 this morning. I saw 2 other hunters opening morning and that’s the only other turkey hunters I encountered over 5 days of hunting. But I didn’t find hardly any birds either, and I checked many old historic turkey hot spots. It’s hard for guys to stay interested when you have to hunt 5 days before you even see a legal bird


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Tshuman01-
You hunting down south? That bird looks to have Merriam's in him. Great job!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I was out helping my daughter fill her tag this morning. People out in force. In a spot that I've only seen 1 other hunter this whole week had 4 other groups this morning. Needless to say, the turkeys were pushed far and wide and were quiet after fly down. We still just about got it done. We were 15 yards from a strutting tom that was drumming like crazy. I don't think I have ever heard drumming that loud. After he started to gobble and had 3 groups after him. We happened to be closest to him and tried to wait him out from behind the bush. But we not able to get a shot off. That just means we get to go again.


----------



## tshuman01 (Jun 23, 2018)

MWScott72 said:


> Tshuman01-
> You hunting down south? That bird looks to have Merriam's in him. Great job!


No, I was up about an hour outside of Salt Lake. Thanks!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The past several years I went back and forth on whether I was going to buy an OTC turkey tag or not and always ended up not getting one. I got a wild hair and decided to go buy one today, and I will head out tonight to see if I can see or hear anything and probably give it hell tomorrow morning. I wasn't sure if I would be able to find my turkey choke for the old 870 or if I even still had it, but I dug through my hunting gear for awhile and lo and behold I found it! I killed my first turkey in 2006, then another in 2009 and haven't got one since. 

This spring I found a bunch of turkeys in a close to town, easily accessible place and I told a work buddy who had drawn the early tag about them. As the hunt drew closer they dispersed and stopped roosting in the same area, but there were still enough around for him to bag one really early on opening morning. I bet that place has been hunted to death since then, so I'm not even going to bother it with it now. Gonna go somewhere a little further away. If I find that I have loads of company I am going to be cross with you, BP!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

toasty said:


> I am seeing fewer people this year than ever before. Most forest service gates are still closed and it is tough to get to the birds is my theory. I just about went down trying to cross a runoff swollen stream this morning at 5:00AM. Being by myself, it may not have ended well, but I was able to back out and find another crossing. The super loud crunchy snow cost me a bird at flydown, however, birds were hot this morning, gobbling at every little cluck and purr I made on my custom made copper pot for about 30 minutes. I made this call 3 years ago and was determined I was going to use one of my hand made calls this year. After another hunter moved through and shut them down, I closed the distance and put a nice tom down with the little 28ga. 9" beard, 17lbs, and total 46" length. It was cold, wet, and the hike out was brutal, but probably my favorite morning ever turkey hunting.


Nice bird and beautiful gun! It seems like Utah used to not allow any shotguns smaller than a 20 gauge for turkey hunting. I checked the guidebook and all it says now is any shotgun firing shot size BB or smaller. I'm glad I didn't go off and play forum police!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I just bought my first turkey tag. So chalk one up for a guy gaining interest!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hunttilidrop said:


> I just bought my first turkey tag. So chalk one up for a guy gaining interest!


My 5th tag remains uncut. All of our hope lies with Guido bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Myself first hunt was in '86. And I still enjoy going. 
I don't worry too much about getting one the first few days. I have killed 6 or 7 on the last day. 
I've been out messing around a couple of mornings so far. Not seen anything but tracks. 
The night before the opener I had a nice Tom come right to the truck. 
The wife and I went for a little cruise and I called from the truck messing around. He came right in. 
Haven't seen him since.........:mrgreen: oh well, just fun to be out and about.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I officially lost interest this morning. But only til next year. Tag punched. Love chasing mountain birds every year. Such an awesome time of year to be out. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm probably the selfish odd duck here, but if there is less interest in turkeys from Utahns, I'm good with that. I like having the woods to myself. :mrgreen: Just hunted unsuccessfully last week in, near, and around Panguitch; our annual family camp out came early this year. Now that I'm back in my home area, i'll be back out again this coming weekend, and i'll keep hammering it every weekend until I get one, or the season ends.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

I don't think there are folks losing interest, never seen so many hunters in the area I hunt until this year


----------



## Where All The Turkey At (Oct 7, 2019)

A week off work(and school), 12.5 hour drive one way, $230 for licenses and tags, 3 days of just scouting and patterning birds. 

Time spent with my Father and Brother, Three generation of family all taking birds together, me and my daughter both getting our first ever turkeys. 7 out of 8 tags filled(4 hunters).

If all you look at is price you’ll miss out on the important parts.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Where All The Turkey At said:


> A week off work(and school), 12.5 hour drive one way, $230 for licenses and tags, 3 days of just scouting and patterning birds.
> 
> Time spent with my Father and Brother, Three generation of family all taking birds together, me and my daughter both getting our first ever turkeys. 7 out of 8 tags filled(4 hunters).
> 
> If all you look at is price you'll miss out on the important parts.


Super nice.

12.5 hrs put you in Washington, Oregon....unless you went East?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

For the fall hunt the point is that they want them killed on private land. The landowners have complained, the DWR opened a fall hunt, so this means you HAVE to ask for permission if you want a good hunt in the fall. The good news is that most landowners in high population turkey areas want them killed, the guy we asked last year told us we should kill as many as we want and he wouldn't say anything (we harvested one bird per tag of course.) These birds' crop was full of two things: alfalfa, and feed corn. If every bird we saw on people's property in ONE day had an apple-sized crop of alfalfa and feed corn , it would literally have been a pile of food the size of a small trailer. Everyone with alfalfa and cows wants you to kill these birds really bad, so go ask. Do it at least a day before the hunt though, and in regular clothes with no gun and have the DWR's landowner permission slips in hand. Very doubtful you'll have to ask a second landowner.

The fees are a little high, $25 for one tag would be great. $50 (or some kind of discount) for two as it is right now would be awesome, even if they don't lower the single tag price.


----------



## Where All The Turkey At (Oct 7, 2019)

BPTurkeys Yes we where in North East Washington State. 40miles from Canada. In the Kettle Falls area.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Where All The Turkey At said:


> BPTurkeys Yes we where in North East Washington State. 40miles from Canada. In the Kettle Falls area.


I know that area well. Hunted it(turkeys) for over 25 years. Nice to hear about your family outing, nothing better than time spent outdoors with them.


----------



## Where All The Turkey At (Oct 7, 2019)

BPturkeys said:


> Where All The Turkey At said:
> 
> 
> > BPTurkeys Yes we where in North East Washington State. 40miles from Canada. In the Kettle Falls area.
> ...


Yes it was good to get out with three generation of family. Now I just have to put in the work and get me and my Daughter into some Utah turkeys. We got on some in Blacksmith fork canyon in the spring, but I couldn't call them in close enough for a shot. 
My job has me traveling past Mendon, Ut. this month so I have a clipboard full of landowner permission slips with my part already filled out ready to go. I'm crossing my fingers that at least one will say yes after the 20 in Washington that told us to go ahead.


----------

